# Islam coming to your hispanic neighborhoods



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

We were talking today with a pastor who ministers to the Hispanic population in Tucson (more Spanish speakers than English speakers in Tucson now, BTW.) He said that one of his biggest challenges is the very intentional efforts of Middle Eastern Muslims to convert nominal Catholics to Islam. They make an appeal on similarities - skin color, family orientation, respect for God, etc. Many Hispanics are disillusioned for many reasons and they are easy pickings. I find this very unsettling. If this is happening here, it is most likely happening in many other communities with Hispanic populations. Islam is marching on many fronts.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a few hispanic female friends. I would love to see someone try to put a burka on them! They would cut your guts out!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I am wrong but I do not think a great number of hispanics are going to convert. Just saying from experiances with hispanic friends.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Viva la muhammed!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bienvenidos Amigos! Anything to bring America to it's knees I guess?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like my post didn't make it for sum rheason.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> We were talking today with a pastor who ministers to the Hispanic population in Tucson (more Spanish speakers than English speakers in Tucson now, BTW.) He said that one of his biggest challenges is the very intentional efforts of Middle Eastern Muslims to convert nominal Catholics to Islam. They make an appeal on similarities - skin color, family orientation, respect for God, etc. Many Hispanics are disillusioned for many reasons and they are easy pickings. I find this very unsettling. If this is happening here, it is most likely happening in many other communities with Hispanic populations. Islam is marching on many fronts.


It is well documented that the hispanic drug cartels and the muslime jihadists have formed an alliance in many parts of central and south America. I see the circumstance, as RNPrepper's pastor friend has cited, as becoming a reality.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It is rumored that IS and AQ has a business relationship with Los Zetas in Mexico. Have you noticed how much the Zetas have been chopping people's heads off recently? And videotaping it...


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL!

Could anyone out on the loony right wingtip show us some examples of Hispanic Jihadis?

And can anyone think of anything more tinfoil hat than that notion?

Please advise.

Waiting breathlessly.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This would surprise me. I don't think it would take off. But i just remembered Jose Padilla.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I was writing a response and didn't see yours yet, how odd. Is this something done for kicks?
José Padilla (prisoner) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I think they heard it on Fox News.

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> LOL!
> 
> Could anyone out on the loony right wingtip show us some examples of Hispanic Jihadis?
> 
> ...


I can't prove that there are hispanic jihadis. But there are radicalized muslims from every race. Many right here in our prisons.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I think they heard it on Fox News.
> 
> :armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


Isn't that the cry of the American Communist...opps Democratic Party?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> LOL!
> 
> Could anyone out on the loony right wingtip show us some examples of Hispanic Jihadis?
> 
> ...


José Padilla (prisoner) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I said SOME examples......not ONE poor crazy guy who got railroaded in 2002.

Surely if this new Hispanic Jihad is for real you can do better.

Let's have several Jihadis from the past month.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This has been going on for some time now.

Officials Worry About Some Latino Converts To Islam : NPR

Articles: Prisons are breeding grounds for jihadists

Iran Aggressively Recruiting ?Invisible Army? of Latin American Converts to Infiltrate U.S. Through ?Soft Belly? of the Southern Border | TheBlaze.com

Muslim Latinos In New York Say They Are Being Followed, Despite Spy Unit Shutdown | Fox News Latino


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

BBC News - Changing faiths: Hispanic Americans leaving Catholicism for Islam
Why Are Latinos Leaving Catholicism? New Study Provides Answers On Hispanics Religious Beliefs Changing

Do you do this for fun?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> We were talking today with a pastor who ministers to the Hispanic population in Tucson (more Spanish speakers than English speakers in Tucson now, BTW.) He said that one of his biggest challenges is the very intentional efforts of Middle Eastern Muslims to convert nominal Catholics to Islam. They make an appeal on similarities - skin color, family orientation, respect for God, etc. Many Hispanics are disillusioned for many reasons and they are easy pickings. I find this very unsettling. If this is happening here, it is most likely happening in many other communities with Hispanic populations. Islam is marching on many fronts.


The good guys win. STFU.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> LOL!
> 
> Could anyone out on the loony right wingtip show us some examples of Hispanic Jihadis?
> 
> ...


Funny I have posted twice before about muslims here at the border trying to talk crap to.our young people.
One of those posts was about how it look like some muslims will turn more Christian after they get here.
Mohammed basically sucks to anyone with an iq above a canoli, so we're going to have some influence on some of them.
After all, what the jealousy is about is being us. You can't be us and dumblam - ah the conflict.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

So far the right wing here has come up with one Hispanic guy (who appears to be insane) and was railroaded into prison in 2002......and it's now 2015.

Not exactly ISIS hoards conquering America.

:armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12::armata_PDT_12:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> I said SOME examples......not ONE poor crazy guy who got railroaded in 2002.
> 
> Surely if this new Hispanic Jihad is for real you can do better.
> 
> Let's have several Jihadis from the past month.


You damn sure earned your title. 
Personally, I cannot understand the illegal mexicans wanting any part of the Islamic State, since they are so well provided for here, on our tax dollars.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

We got a lot of Hispanics in our town and all I ever see is hard working Catholics and a few Pentecostals.

Not a suicide bomber among them.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

BagLady said:


> You damn sure earned your title.


And I'm damned proud of it, too!!!

It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> We got a lot of Hispanics in our town and all I ever see is hard working Catholics and a few Pentecostals.
> 
> Not a suicide bomber among them.


I said Illegal Mexicans. We have some here too, that are illegally in our country. Yes they are hard workers, I'll give you that. I've worked with some of them too. I also have several friends who work in the hospitals here, that will tell you they get their babies delivered for free. They are often paid under the table, and NOW, Obummer wants to hand them earned income credit, ...when they havent paid taxes to begin with! 
We are self-employed, tax paying, blue collar U.S. citizens. But, We don't get free medical, or any tax breaks.
FUBAR!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> And I'm damned proud of it, too!!!
> 
> It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it.


No. You don't have to be "that" guy. You think your a marter? You end up being an Achilles Heel.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> And I'm damned proud of it, too!!!
> 
> It's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it.


Well, hopefully you're about as equipped for real adult life on planet earth as your litter box and roach trap friends and we get all the gay pagans lumped in with the rest of the niggardly


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

BagLady said:


> I said Illegal Mexicans. We have some here too, that are illegally in our country. Yes they are hard workers, I'll give you that. I've worked with some of them too. I also have several friends who work in the hospitals here, that will tell you they get their babies delivered for free. They are often paid under the table, and NOW, Obummer wants to hand them earned income credit, ...when they havent paid taxes to begin with!
> We are self-employed, tax paying, blue collar U.S. citizens. But, We don't get free medical, or any tax breaks.
> FUBAR!!


There's no way to tell if they're legal or illegal. AND......you're talking about income tax. EVERYONE pays sales tax, gas tax, car registration tax, etc.

And they do pay income taxes for legal employers......yes, illegal employers pay them cash with no paper trail.

The illegal employers are just as bad as the illegal aliens and they should all be thrown in jail. As far as free medical goes, that's free for anybody who comes to an emergency room and doesn't pay. They're not going to kick out a woman who's having a baby.

You're giving us a lot of myth and half truth here.

The whole issue is a lot more complex than you make it and requires complex solutions.

I'm a lot more worried about the Sudanese and Nigerian families on my block than the Hispanics.........I don't know if they're legal or not, but they don't seem too friendly.

And THEY come from places where killing is normal daily routine.

:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

BagLady said:


> No. You don't have to be "that" guy. You think your a marter? You end up being an Achilles Heel.


You don't know what an Achilles heel is, that's obvious.

An Achilles heel is a weakness.

I'm a strength.

I correct untruths.

That's why I'm official.

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> You don't know what an Achilles heel is, that's obvious.
> 
> An Achilles heel is a weakness.
> 
> ...


You perpetuate enemy propaganda and inferior, ridiculous philosophies unworthy of a true nation. 
There is nothing strong about riding a wave of feckless troglodyte puppets unless you're steering them for the nearest cliff. It's a joke.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> There's no way to tell if they're legal or illegal. AND......you're talking about income tax. EVERYONE pays sales tax, gas tax, car registration tax, etc.
> 
> And they do pay income taxes for legal employers......yes, illegal employers pay them cash with no paper trail.
> 
> ...


solution is simple as soon as rich get done using them. Watch and see.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BagLady said:


> I said Illegal Mexicans. We have some here too, that are illegally in our country. Yes they are hard workers, I'll give you that. I've worked with some of them too. I also have several friends who work in the hospitals here, that will tell you they get their babies delivered for free. They are often paid under the table, and NOW, Obummer wants to hand them earned income credit, ...when they havent paid taxes to begin with!
> We are self-employed, tax paying, blue collar U.S. citizens. But, We don't get free medical, or any tax breaks.
> FUBAR!!


How do you tell an illegal Mexican from a legal Mexican?

Most of the time I see them out in the fields working 1000 yards off.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Around here they're not in the fields.

They're fixing your car, installing cable TV, doing electrical work, working in food processing......all in all doing all the normal jobs people do.

We have meat packing plants that have hundreds of people from all over the world on the payroll.

The ones that live on my block mind their own business and don't cause trouble.

Still......I wonder about the Africans. We have Sudanese from two different tribes--tribes that are warring with each other back in Africa. I often wonder if the fight will spill over to this neighborhood.

Then there are the Nigerians......they are very quiet and mysterious.

Oh well......it gives an old man something to watch and think about.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I swear, every thread since the "troll" got here has gone straight into a pissing match . This guy is a joke and should be dealt with as such. How long do we let trolls stick around and derail every single thread? Damn only if INOR was here, then we could get rid of this "offical BS troll".


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

You're both off topic and incorrect.

Think about it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Those of you who have actually been paying attention to current events probably already know this, but Islam has been gaining a foothold in Latin America. It would only make sense that Latin American Muslims would find there way up here, what with Obama turning on the green light for illegal entry and all.

In the Name of Allah: Islam Takes Root in Latin America


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Those of you who have actually been paying attention to current events probably already know this, but Islam has been gaining a foothold in Latin America. It would only make sense that Latin American Muslims would find there way up here, what with Obama turning on the green light for illegal entry and all.
> 
> In the Name of Allah: Islam Takes Root in Latin America


Oh my!

I've think I've seen some of the Mexican variety!

They tend to gather in Mexican Mosques. They pray facing Mecca-co while sitting on colorful taco-stained blankets.

The kids have parties where they shoot their AK-47s at pinatas that look like Netanyahu.

I thought it was kind of suspicious looking!

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Another example of adding nothing but living up to the title given to warn others, I see.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Another example of adding nothing but living up to the title given to warn others, I see.


Only if you're unable to laugh at yourself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Only if you're unable to laugh at yourself.


Oh, I laugh at myself all the time. I look for humor in whatever situation comes my way; even if I am alone.

Thing of it is, I can't merely look at the amusing side of this. That is what it is, too - amusing. Your intention is to do nothing but rile the community, and you seem to have done an almost decent job of it. Most have you on their ignore list, while a handful leave you off of the ignore list so that they can watch and laugh, too.

Then again, your response really didn't fit the statement to which you responded. Yes, I noticed that seems to be one of your tactics. I notice these things, and so do most others. This is why you seem to have landed on so many ignore lists; people are seeing no value added, therefore not worth their time.

Soon, you'll only be typing for my amusement. When that happens, I will feel extremely honored that you would spend your retirement amusing little ol' me!

Thanks, in advance!

:congratulatory:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Oh my!
> 
> I've think I've seen some of the Mexican variety!
> 
> ...


Are you any relation to the other troll that has saw the light and moved on?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never used the "Ignore" Function until now. 

I do not understand why someone would stay on a forum where no one likes them and no one wants them around? It seems that this troll's only reason to be here is to cause trouble. No minds will be changed on either side of the debate podiums. It's clear to me that this troll does not want to get along with anyone and only wants to cause trouble. 

I've always seen the Prepper Forum as a place to Teach, Learn and have Fun. This troll does none of these. 

It is FUBAR to me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Agreed. Maybe if we stop feeding the troll it will go away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Agreed. Maybe if we stop feeding the troll it will go away.


New Lazy Boy chairs just delivered!

See y'all later!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 9936

5 characters.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Man-alive, how have a survived the last ten years without a Lazy-Boy?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lazy boy? That doesn't sound politically correct! Are you sure that came from a reputable news source?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Man-alive, how have a survived the last ten years without a Lazy-Boy?


You know a man has reached a certain level of status when he gets his first Lazy-Boy Chair. If you don't fall asleep in that chair before bedtime with the TV on while wifey is non-stop telling you all about her day...well... shame on you!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> You know a man has reached a certain level of status when he gets his first Lazy-Boy Chair. If you don't fall asleep in that chair before bedtime with the TV on while wifey is non-stop telling you all about her day...well... shame on you!


My first Laz-Boy was thrown out by my second wife while I was at work.

The current wife liked my choice so much that two chairs were delivered, today. :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I could see why some of you are concerned, especially if you live an area where the Hispanic population is large. But I think this is will be a failure on the part of radical Islam. I am more concerned about African Americans switching to radical Islam, why, because it has been happening, think about the recent ISIS related attacks in America.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Those of you who have actually been paying attention to current events probably already know this, but Islam has been gaining a foothold in Latin America. It would only make sense that Latin American Muslims would find there way up here, what with Obama turning on the green light for illegal entry and all.
> 
> In the Name of Allah: Islam Takes Root in Latin America


This is interesting, thanks for sharing. Still not concerned but I am curious now.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting in that the article targets the source of the current problems:



> * The Crusades and the "Holy Inquisition", during which hundreds of thousands of Jews, Muslims, conversos and moriscos were massacred, gave the world a foretaste of organized terrorism. Muslims have not forgotten.*


Even better, it identifies the real problem.



> * Subvert the mind and the body obeys, feed the body and the mind surrenders."*


*
Feed the body.* The key to converting these folks is simple. They want food.

Well, why the hell are they so hungry?

Who has stolen the natural resources and products of the people of Latin America for 200 years and left them in poverty and hunger? Yes.......you got it.

Those chickens are coming home to roost.

After that the article devolves into utter stupidity-- an attack on Islam filled with misrepresentations of the Koran, outright lies and highly imaginative exaggerations.

And, finally......if Muslims were ACTUALLY taking over Latin America--it would be quite obvious.

It's not.

Which is why people trying to pretend that it's happening are so laughably ludicrous.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Bwahahaha! Thanks for additional desensitization - people do feel bad or they wouldn't be people, but it doesn't change anything.
That's one of the funniest fantasy stories I ever saw. You don't know anything about mexico.

This too:
" Muslims have not forgotten."

ROFLOL, no one has and apparently it is time for hashaitan to be put back in the pit where he belongs for another 1,000 years - this was just a hollyday and "loosed for a little season".


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Just let me know when they get here. I haven't seen any sign of it yet.

I hope they don't take as long as Jesus is taking.

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice. Paid lefties are posting here now. What do ya get paid per post?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Dubyagee said:


> Nice. Paid lefties are posting here now. What do ya get paid per post?


Oby has encouraged all foul things to come forth. Only accomplishment at all. He has put an end to self defeating and vain delusions americans have been suffering under for half a century and posted the performance card for world viewing. I have great hopes for america after the restoration. 
Sometimes I think I should send him a nice fruit basket.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Dubyagee said:


> Nice. Paid lefties are posting here now. What do ya get paid per post?


I get 25 cents per post.

It's not enough. If you think this is easy.......YOU try it!!!

I may go on strike.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> I get 25 cents per post.
> 
> It's not enough. If you think this is easy.......YOU try it!!!
> 
> I may go on strike.


I used to do it for free. Mods at democratic underground weren't as tolerant to trolls. Of course, their idea of trolls was a tad different. Respectfully disagreeing got me bounced a few times.

You got it easy, here. Most people ignore your contradictions, hypocrisies and need for attention. They should pay you much less.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> I used to do it for free. Mods at democratic underground weren't as tolerant to trolls. Of course, their idea of trolls was a tad different. Respectfully disagreeing got me bounced a few times.
> 
> You got it easy, here. Most people ignore your contradictions, hypocrisies and need for attention. They should pay you much less.


Typical.

The non-union guy whining about the high wages that the union guy gets. Eat your heart out.

If people ignore me it's quite a mystery how I get so many "likes."

:idea:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Typical.
> 
> The non-union guy whining about the high wages that the union guy gets. Eat your heart out.
> 
> ...


You just can't help but be wrong, can you?

I am a member of the IAM/AW, and was a steward until I recently stepped down so that a youngun who wants to move up in the union can get a start.

Beforehand, I was a Teamster, and was a steward in that local, too.

As we say down here, Bless his heart, the boy just can't help it. :lol:

Oh, and I give you likes, too. Some of us do that when we see a glimmer of hope. Praise the lucid posts in hopes they will become more frequent.

You know, I wouldn't put you on ignore, even if I could. You really do amuse me!


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

No, you're wrong.

I was referring to the fact that you don't get 25 cents per post.

:armata_PDT_12:

Now you want to argue about which of us amuses the other more.

Please.

Try to remember which of us is the troll.

:idea:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> No, you're wrong.
> 
> I was referring to the fact that you don't get 25 cents per post.
> 
> ...


Another sign of being a troll; making a statement, getting a response, and then pretending to ignore the response's merit.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

SIGN of being a troll?

Wait. What?

You're just now trying to prove I'm a troll?

After I've been officially designated?

That's illogical.

:armata_PDT_33:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> SIGN of being a troll?
> 
> Wait. What?
> 
> ...


Reaffirmation is never illogical.


----------

